

John Carmack interview on bringing Quake Live to browsers - ilamont
http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2009/02/25/id-software-hopes-quake-live-lasts-at-least-a-decade/ 

======
uuilly
As a 3d hacker this could be really good news. Yes plugins suck. But... Widely
adopted plugins do not suck. If enough people use this new plugin it could
become "the way" to do 3d on the web.

He's providing both chicken and egg in the classic plugin paradox. I fear we
will wait until rapture before Adobe hooks flash the GPU. I hope it works and
I hope he publishes the api.

~~~
whughes
API? As far as I know the plugin is basically a port of Quake III into the
browser window. I don't know what kind of API he could publish; this isn't
Flash or Java.

------
yesimahuman
Anyone have any technical info on this? Is it flash? Java? Something else?

~~~
sadiq
Don't think it's either.

I had an invite for the closed beta, went through all the steps to register
and create an account, only to find they only supported Windows. What a waste
of time.

I'm told they'll be support Mac and Linux eventually... but if your browser-
based game requires yet another plugin to be installed, you've kinda missed
the point imho.

~~~
danielha
_but if your browser-based game requires yet another plugin to be installed,
you've kinda missed the point imho_

I guess you could think of it that way. And it's probably true for most web
applications...

But then you realize it's fucking Quake III. In all its glory, in your
browser, against friends, and free. Yeah I'd install a plugin.

